# Discussion of a Ketogenic Diet for an Athlete



## M.J.H. (Aug 6, 2004)

I am curious about the effectiveness of the a ketogenic or Atkin's style diet, or a diet very similar, for an athlete. Obviously the lack of carbs causes the body to use stored muscle glycogen, bodyfat, and fat eaten as fuel for energy. But is there anything negative about this? 

I feel like lately more and more in the media you read about athletes surprisingly doing well eating Atkin's style. 

Any opinions?


----------



## Zak2013 (Aug 6, 2004)

You need carbs just Dont overkill them.


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 6, 2004)

Well obviously you aren't reading about endurance athletes...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 6, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I am curious about the effectiveness of the a ketogenic or Atkin's style diet, or a diet very similar, for an athlete. Obviously the lack of carbs causes the body to use stored muscle glycogen, bodyfat, and fat eaten as fuel for energy. But is there anything negative about this?
> 
> I feel like lately more and more in the media you read about athletes surprisingly doing well eating Atkin's style.
> 
> Any opinions?



you can give Lyle McDonald's ebooks a shot.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=4264&highlight=ckd

Here is an oldie but goodie


----------

